# my 4x5 pinholer



## mysteryscribe (Mar 11, 2006)

With all this talk about pin hole cameras and new projects I thought you might like to see my 4x5 conversion of a polaroid 100 to a pin hole camera...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes i just finished putting the adapter on for the pinhole and need to paint the lens. board todays project but after I test fire it. If you like old and nasty this one is right up there with the best of them.

DO I WIN THE WORLDS UGLIEST CAMERA AWARD OR WHAT


----------



## terri (Mar 11, 2006)

you win the "red x" award, I suppose.....no picture here of a camera, ugly or otherwise....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 12, 2006)

what you mean no pic lol i added it again first one is lost


----------



## terri (Mar 12, 2006)

I think it looks great!   :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 12, 2006)

got to love low res pics lol


----------



## *AJAX* (Mar 12, 2006)

I like it :thumbup: ..have you tested it yet ?

Its better looking than my pin hole camera


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 13, 2006)

I tested it for leaks this morning with a paper negative.  Here is the paper negative print


----------



## *AJAX* (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow !! :thumbup: I think thats a great looking result :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 14, 2006)

I am test shooting cameras with film today if I get a chance I will shoot a sheet of film with the pin hole and see it should be a heck of a lot better.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 14, 2006)

God how I hate getting old... I shot the pin hole with film and it is dead on sharp and clean but... I exposed for the sky so it is so dark that it is pretty awful. If I have time and feel like wasting more film I'll do it again. I am also considering building a smaller version of the camera in a 2x3 version... Not sure yet though.

I have a polaroid version laying about but I don't shoot polaroid film.  I expect it will gather dust for a few months at least.  I might just pull it and convert it to 3x4 or 2x3 not sure yet.  Unless terri the only lover of polaroid film I know wants it lol.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 16, 2006)

New rule because I'M going crazy:  I will shoot only film in pinhole cameras.  I will shoot paper negatives, but only in cameras with lenses.  Otherwise I'm going to be soliciting rusty razor blades from my friends.


----------

